# Những bức tượng phụ nữ kỳ lạ nhất thế giới



## Xinh (14 Tháng mười 2012)

*Những bức tượng phụ nữ này không chỉ lớn về kích thước mà còn khiến nhiều người tò mò bởi ý tưởng độc đáo của nó.*

*1. Tượng “Thiên thần phương Tây”*

Bức tượng người phụ nữ có bầu nắm thanh kiếm chĩa lên bầu trời này được  xem là một trong những bức tượng lớn và có ý tưởng kỳ quái. Ngoài tên  gọi “Thiên thần phương Tây”, bức tượng còn được nhiều người gọi theo  kiểu nhạo báng với cái tên: “Vòng bụng của miền Nam”.









 	Công nhân phải mất rất nhiều công sức để di chuyển bức tượng nặng hơn 25 tấn này.










 	Bức tượng này cũng gây ra nhiều sự tranh cãi.










 	Được biết, bức tượng được làm bằng đồng, nặng 25 tấn này sẽ được đặt ở thành phố Ilfracombe (Anh).


*2. Tượng “Forever Marilyn”*

Tác phẩm mang tên “Forever Marilyn” được nghệ sĩ người Mỹ Seward Johnson làm từ hơn 15 tấn thép và nhôm không rỉ, cao 8m, lấy cảm hứng từ chính cảnh cô đào bốc lửa Marilyn Monroe bị tốc váy khi đi qua chiếc hầm thông gió tại một ga tàu điện ngầm ở New York, trong bộ phim kinh điển _The Seven Year Itch_ (năm 1955).
















 	Bức tượng này cao 8m và nặng gần 15 tấn.










 	Bức tượng khổng lồ này được đặt ở Chicago - Mỹ


*3. Tượng cô gái khỏa thân*

Bức tượng cô gái khỏa thân nằm phơi nắng ở vỉa hè ở Santa Fe, New Mexico, Mỹ cũng là một trong những bức tượng gây tò mò. Bởi một phần thân của cô gái được chôn chìm xuống dưới vỉa hè.








 	Tượng cô gái khỏa thân độc đáo ở Mỹ


*4. Tượng người phụ nữ bị mắc kẹt đầu ở phòng chụp ảnh công cộng*

Bức tượng của một phụ nữ khổng lồ với hình xăm ở lưng, đầu bị mắc kẹt  trong một phòng chụp ảnh công cộng được trưng bày trong nhà ga xe lửa Victoria – Anh được xem là một bức tượng có ý tưởng kỳ quái.








 	Cận cảnh bức tượng phụ nữ bị mắc kẹt đầu ở phòng chụp ảnh công cộng.










 	Bức tượng kỳ quái này đã thu hút sự chú ý của nhiều người dân ở London.










 	Được biết, đây là tác phẩm điêu khắc quảng bá cho chương trình “London Ink”.


*5. Tượng “Một đống”*

Tác phẩm có tên gọi "Một đống" của Miriam Lenk với hình ảnh một phụ nữ to béo khiến nhiều người không khỏi liên tưởng đến những chuyện “tế nhị”.








 	Bức tượng "Một đống" khiến nhiều người "đỏ mặt"


*6. Tượng “Mẹ đồng trinh”*

Bức tượng "Mẹ đồng trinh" của Damien Hirst với một phần cơ thể bị bóc trần, để lộ những bó cơ và đứa con trong bụng khiến nhiều người cảm thấy “rùng mình”.








 	Bức tượng này khiến nhiều người phải rùng mình.


*7.  Tượng “Nữ thần sinh sản”*

Bức tượng độc đáo này là tác phẩm điêu khắc của Mihail Chemiakin và được đặt ở phía trước của Mimi Ferzt Gallery – Nga.








 	Tượng "Nữ thần sinh sản" gây chú ý bởi bộ ngực vĩ đại


*8. Tượng “Chết đuối”*

Bức tượng cô gái nằm giữa dòng sông ở Stockholm – Thụy Điển khiến nhiều người không khỏi liên tưởng đến cảnh chết đuối.








 	Tượng cô gái bị "chết đuối" ở Thụy Điển cũng gây nhiều tò mò.


*9. Tượng “Người đẹp tắm”*

Tác giả của bức tượng đặc biệt này là ông Oliver Voss, một nghệ sĩ, đồng thời là giám đốc một công ty quảng cáo của Đức. Tượng được làm từ thép, cao 4 m, đặt ngay giữa hồ Alster ở trung tâm thành phố Hamburg – Đức.
















 	Công nhân cũng rất vất vả khi lắp đặt bức tượng này.






















 	Bức tượng mỹ nữ "tắm tiên" này cũng gây ra khá nhiều tranh cãi.


 Bức tượng gồm 3 mảnh ghép rời, mô phỏng hình ảnh một mỹ nữ đang tắm trong hồ và có tên là "Người đẹp tắm".

*10. Tượng vàng Kate Moss với tư thế “khó đỡ”*

Bức tượng vàng của Kate Moss tại bảo tàng Anh với tư thế uốn dẻo cũng khiến nhiều người “nóng mặt”.









 	Kate Moss được dựng tượng với tư thế "khó đỡ"


Theo *Sandy*
_Ngoisao.vn_​


----------

